# Install Felt over Ice & Water Shield



## MarkStrutko (Jun 20, 2012)

It is my understanding that Felt Paper should be installed over Ice & Water Shield. Isn't this correct?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not required. Best to do it though because the I&W will weld itself to the shingles and removal later will nearly be impossible.

Last two roofs I tore off that had I&W had to be redecked anyway since I couldn't get a smooth working surface.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Tinner is dead on accurate.


----------

